

Is Verizon’s network better, or is it simply untested? - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Is-Verizons-network-better-or-is-it-simply-untested.aspx

======
hiroaki
Verizon's network is better than AT&T's for two fundamental reasons:

\- It operates mostly on the 850MHz band whereas AT&T operates on both 850Mhz
and 1900Mhz band. Lower frequencies penetrate buildings better than higher
frequencies. Lower frequencies also have less interference with other
electrical devices.

\- Verizon uses CDMA technology which intrinsically makes more efficient use
of the wireless spectrum than the GSM technology that AT&T uses.

Consequently, AT&T needs to expend more resources on constructing cell towers
to achieve the same level of coverage as Verizon.

~~~
chrisbolt
AT&T's 3G uses UMTS, which is based on CDMA.

------
lloydarmbrust
Verizon's network is larger.

I have an BlackBerry with AT&T and a Verizon Mifi that provides 3G internet to
my laptop. When traveling, the BlackBerry is pretty much useless here in Texas
because there seems to be a lot of holes in their network--but I can drive
from Austin to Dallas connected to the web with the Verizon mifi the whole
way.

------
jsz0
The other concern I have for Verizon is the lack of EV-DO Rev B handsets. Do
they offer _any_ Rev B capable devices yet? I'm having trouble finding any on
their website. The spec sheet for the Moto Droid handset also does not include
Rev B support. Have they abandoned it for LTE? Either way it seems AT&T might
have a future advantage with millions of 7.2Mbit HSDPA iPhone 3GS units ready
for network upgrades while Verizon is stuck with EV-DO Rev 0 & A for the
foreseeable future.

~~~
evgen
Verizon has decided upon LTE for its 4G network.

------
jsares
I just got a BlackBerry on Verizon and so far the reception has been very
poor. Yesterday I was on Caltrain and wasn't able to use data at all and when
I got a voice call the sound was horrible. I ended up pulling the battery and
that seemed to help so maybe it's the BlackBerry and not the network but so
far I'm unimpressed. BTW I work in Santa Clara and live in the city.

~~~
lloydarmbrust
I'd put money on it being RIM's fault. Ever since they switched to the "bold"
OS I've really lost my taste for the brand. I have a 9000 and have to
constantly swap both the SIM and battery to make the thing dial. RIM = Fail.
I'm switching to Android.

